

$60 oil will finish Russia's Putin regime - JumpCrisscross
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/finance/ambroseevans-pritchard/100026424/60-oil-will-finish-russias-putin-regime-says-hermitages-browder/

======
transfire
B/c Regan's $20 oil to destroy the USSR worked out so well.

